# Avatars un peu limites (bis repetitae, ©FBS)



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Tous les avatars sont-ils acceptables ? C'est la question que l'on peut se poser en regardant celui-ci, dont on voit clairement que malgré ses récentes modifications, il figure non pas un lheben teil bram, mais bien un pénis érectile.
Je trouve cela inacceptable, pour ma part. :modo:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Surtout quand on voit le tient a l'air de vit amorphe sur le chemin de la debandade et du viagra


----------



## Gabi (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tous les avatars sont-ils acceptables ?



Les avatars ne sont que la représentation de ceux qui les utilisent, donc je dirais plutôt :
Tout le monde est-il acceptable ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tous les avatars sont-ils acceptables ? C'est la question que l'on peut se poser en regardant celui-ci, dont on voit clairement que malgré ses récentes modifications, il figure non pas un lheben teil bram, mais bien un pénis érectile.
> Je trouve cela inacceptable, pour ma part. :modo:



 C'est parfaitement inacceptable ...





grand fou


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Bah t'as un chapeau Lorna mainant ?? Inacceptable


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> il figure non pas un lheben teil bram, mais bien un pénis érectile.
> Je trouve cela inacceptable, pour ma part. :modo:



La hiérarchie de mon graphiste m'a envoyé cette missive.



			
				Courrier de l'agence a dit:
			
		

> Monsieur et cher client
> 
> On nous informe que votre avatar est raillé sur l'Internet.
> Ci-joint avatar conforme à votre charte graphique.
> ...



Vous voyez que vous avez l'esprit mal tourné.  

Bon, juste avant j'ai eu une conversation avec ledit graphiste en tête-à-tête.



			
				Conversation devant un café a dit:
			
		

> Alors :
> - on peut aussi voir : un crayon, une paire de lunettes, un singe qui fait du vélo et un vaporisateur spatial
> - et pis t'es sévèrement burné d'abord hein



J'aime bien mon graphiste. :love: :love:

À+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> La hiérarchie de mon graphiste m'a envoyé cette missive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dis Bilbo tu ferais pas du recyclage de post toi ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Bilbo tu ferais pas du recyclage de post toi ?


 Bah avec un avatar aux couleur de la SITA, tu veux qu'il fasse quoi ??


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est parfaitement inacceptable ...


Je me demande vraiment pourquoi je me suis décarcassé pour la faire revenir quand elle boudait.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande vraiment pourquoi je me suis décarcassé pour la faire revenir quand elle boudait.




:affraid: houlaaa te fâche pô  :affraid: si je me mets les deux violets à dos (non me faites pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit !  ) et ben là je suis vraiment mal ! :sick:


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Patience Lornette, ton ban devrait plus tarder


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: houlaaa te fâche pô  :affraid: si je me mets les deux violets à dos (non me faites pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit !  ) et ben là je suis vraiment mal ! :sick:



Ton destin était déjà tracé depuis longtemps...  Tu peux continuer...   

_Benjamin, c'est pas possible d'avoir un filtre d'avatar à Bilbo? _


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Ouais.. ramène pas trop de monde dans la piscine. Y'a pas beaucoup de place et je partage pas moi


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

oups j'ai glissé dans la piscine


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande vraiment pourquoi je me suis décarcassé pour la faire revenir quand elle boudait.




Je t'ai pourtant prévenu. C'est une intriguante. Si je te racontais ce qui s'est passé la première fois que je l'ai vue, tu n'en reviendrais pas.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai pourtant prévenu. C'est une intriguante. Si je te racontais ce qui s'est passé la première fois que je l'ai vue, tu n'en reviendrais pas.


 C'est le truc avec les chaines, les menottes et beaucoup de cuir dont tu m'as parlé Rezb'  ??


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Non... c'est quand elle l'a drogué pour les lui mettre et qu'il est rentré comme ça en métro...


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Moi, je le trouve très bien, ton avatar, Bilbo. On distingue bien la forme d'un homme, vu en contre-plongée, marchant vers nous avec style et détermination. 




_par contre, j'aimerais bien que tu rechanges celui de rezba, j'étais pas là.    _


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je le trouve très bien, ton avatar, Bilbo. On distingue bien la forme d'un homme, vu en contre-plongée, marchant vers nous avec style et détermination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Evidemment y'a toujours un leche fion de service


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai pourtant prévenu. C'est une intriguante. Si je te racontais ce qui s'est passé la première fois que je l'ai vue, tu n'en reviendrais pas.


 Raconte, pour voir ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai pourtant prévenu. C'est une intriguante. Si je te racontais ce qui s'est passé la première fois que je l'ai vue, tu n'en reviendrais pas.



:mouais: 

note : ne pas oublier le trident la prochaine fois (si prochaine il y à) :mouais:


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment y'a toujours un leche fion de service


 Je croyais que tu ne venais plus au bar, toi.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Et c'est pour ca que t'as mit un chapeau de napeleon ?? T'as cru que la place de Master of Coud'boule etait vacante ??


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

Bon, à présent, que Gabi a compris mon gag sur la couleur, je peux reprendre mon avatar normal.   

À+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pour ca que t'as mit un chapeau de napeleon ?? T'as cru que la place de Master of Coud'boule etait vacante ??


 nan, il fait chef de révolution intérimaire. Ils ont été obligé de prendre un nioub, ils avaient pété tous les vieux râleurs


----------



## poildep (24 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pour ca que t'as mit un chapeau de napeleon ?? T'as cru que la place de Master of Coud'boule etait vacante ??


Nooon, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de la disputer à supermoquette.


----------



## Bassman (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à présent, que Gabi a compris mon gag sur la couleur, je peux reprendre mon avatar normal.
> 
> À+


 on dirait toujours une bite avec une grosse paire de couilles


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _par contre, j'aimerais bien que tu rechanges celui de rezba, j'étais pas là.    _




Tiens ... ça donnait ça ...


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _par contre, j'aimerais bien que tu rechanges celui de rezba, j'étais pas là.    _


Tuut tuut. Le dernier conclave a failli tourner en bain de sang. Mais en ecclésiastiques conscients de la charge qu'impose la sauvegarde des âmes de nos ouailles, nous avons trouvé un terrain d'entente. :rateau:

À+


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à présent, que Gabi a compris mon gag sur la couleur, je peux reprendre mon avatar normal.
> 
> À+


 C'est marrant, j'avais toujours pensé que les hobbits avaient plein de poils aux pieds.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'avais toujours pensé que les hobbits avaient plein de poils aux pieds.


----------



## rezba (24 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Tuut tuut. Le dernier conclave a failli tourner en bain de sang. Mais en ecclésiastiques conscients de la charge qu'impose la sauvegarde des âmes de nos ouailles, nous avons trouvé un terrain d'entente. :rateau:
> 
> À+



Exactement.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'avais toujours pensé que les hobbits avaient plein de poils aux pieds.


 Et en plus, c'est un hobbit occulte celui-là !!


----------



## Spyro (24 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, j'avais toujours pensé que les hobbits avaient plein de poils aux pieds.


         :love:


----------



## macelene (24 Janvier 2005)

on peut pas l'avoir un peu plus grand....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

t'appelles ça un terrain d'entente toi ? 

 Bilbo y'à le môssieur qui recommence !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas l'avoir un peu plus grand....


 si si.. mais faut y mettre un peu du sien  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on peut pas l'avoir un peu plus grand....



Ne lui dis pas que c'est petit il va se vexer


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

y'en a qui ont quand meme peur de rien avec leurs avatar


----------



## Bilbo (25 Janvier 2005)




----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

>



Hou là, mais c'est effrayant ! D'où sort donc cet arsenal de boucher ? 






_



Il me pique mes pièces jointes, maintenant. Non mais il est incroyable, cet afghan ! _


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Ah ? L'est tout nu le hobbit  va prendre froid lui


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hou là, mais c'est effrayant ! D'où sort donc cet arsenal de boucher ?


 Va faire la vaisselle au lieu de te moquer de ton alter égal...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

>



Manque plus que Norman Bates :affraid:


----------



## rezba (25 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Manque plus que Norman Bates :affraid:



En l'occurence, il manque lui...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence, il manque lui...



Qui est-ce ?


----------



## macVamps (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Surtout quand on voit le tient a l'air de vit amorphe sur le chemin de la debandade et du viagra







- Mon dieu, son nouveau Mac lui a donné la pêche 
- Normal il a ses 2 procs de refroidies maintenant ​


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

Personellement, ce sont les avatars de messieurs nicogala et jeromemac que je trouve insultants, celui de M. Bilbo est par contre très sympa.


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

l'aut' qui dit ca avec un pseudo en forme de gros mot


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> l'aut' qui dit ca avec un pseudo en forme de gros mot




Vous vous méprenez, mon avatar ainsi que mon pseudo sont la douceur même !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En l'occurence, il manque lui...



NONNNNN ! pas le jardinier...  :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? L'est tout nu le hobbit  va prendre froid lui




Bah moi aussi je suis toute nue sur mon avatar


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi aussi je suis toute nue


  :rose:





			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> sur mon avatar


Ah. 

Hum, moi aussi d'ailleurs. _Ah non j'ai une kaskette 
_


----------



## WebOliver (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Personellement, ce sont les avatars de messieurs nicogala et jeromemac que je trouve insultants, celui de M. Bilbo est par contre très sympa.



Bonjour M. B. J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.  Merci pour tout.


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour M. B. J'aime beaucoup ce que vous faites.  Merci pour tout.



Bonjour et merci

Votre avatar est superbe, et très reposant, on a envie de voyages en le regardant.


----------



## Spyro (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et merci
> Votre avatar est superbe, et très reposant, on a envie de voyages en le regardant.


Moi en fait ça me rappelle kekchose ce bleu avec des nuages et je sais pas pourquoi ça fait naitre une envie irraisonnée de rebooter...


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

Non aux avatars nus


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

moi , etant une giovane  fanciulla innocente e pura * 
je trouve que l'avatar de bilbo represente 
un petit bonhomme avec de grosse chaussures  :love: :love: :love: 


par contre je ne le repetera  jamais asssez    
l'avatar de  BackCat me terrifie    







* debrouillez vous avec sherlock


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre je ne le repetera  jamais asssez
> l'avatar de  BackCat me terrifie



_Viens voler dans mon ciel..._


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Viens voler dans mon ciel..._






j'en sais pas....  

le vide ne me rassure pas tant que ça !!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Viens voler dans mon ciel..._



Lequel ? le 7ém ??    :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'en sais pas....
> 
> le vide ne me rassure pas tant que ça !!!



Y a des anges...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y a des anges...




toi un ange  ?   


a ben reflechir peut etre que effectivement........

blond, jeux bleu .......



manque juste les ailes


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> toi un ange  ?



Si tu le dis... 


a ben reflechir peut etre que effectivement........

blond, jeux bleu .......





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> manque juste les ailes



En plus, contrairement aux anges, j'ai un s... éno... non rien... 

... je sors.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis...
> 
> En plus, contrairement aux anges, j'ai un s... éno... non rien...
> 
> ... je sors.





oui, sort autrement je te met dans mon placard......

le placard des amants puni !!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi aussi je suis toute nue sur mon avatar


 Ma pauvre Nexka !! As-tu besoin qu'on te réchauffe ? :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ma pauvre Nexka !! As-tu besoin qu'on te réchauffe ? :rose:


 Pervers! 

 


 Nexka


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre je ne le repetera  jamais asssez
> l'avatar de  BackCat me terrifie



Nous devrions en parler ma chère. Aimes-tu qu'on te fasse peur ? :hosto: Allonges toi sur le divan


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Nous devrions en parler ma chère. Aimes-tu qu'on te fasse peur ? :hosto: Allonges toi sur le divan



bah , que veux tu

les gents qui montrent sa "belle" dentititon   
m'as toujours fait penser a des pervers  :rose: 



mais pourquoi , toi tellement si mignon t'as choisi un tel avatar ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tous les avatars sont-ils acceptables ? C'est la question que l'on peut se poser en regardant celui-ci, dont on voit clairement que malgré ses récentes modifications, il figure non pas un lheben teil bram, mais bien un pénis érectile.
> Je trouve cela inacceptable, pour ma part. :modo



... Stouquette? ...


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Stouquette? ...


'cule un mouton


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> 'cule un mouton



La fête de l'Aïd est passée... Le mouton a eu son compte...


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

plus evident avec chapeau


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> plus evident avec chapeau


 pour enculer un mouton, ne jamais oublier le chapeau !


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

Pffff t'y connais rien toi


----------



## Gabi (26 Janvier 2005)

Savez-vous que l'ancêtre du préservatif était en boyau de mouton ?
Il paraît qu'un berger un peu vigoureux ressortit sa **** du *** du mouton avec un morceau de boyau  autour.

Voilà toute l'histoire.

Voilà, voilà.

Je sors.

:rateau:


----------



## Grug (26 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff t'y connais rien toi


 en chapeaux ou en moutons ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Janvier 2005)

bah quand on voit ton chapeau, on a plus de doutes


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> bah quand on voit ton chapeau, on a plus de doutes


Alors que toi par exemple tu t'y connais en neupap'


----------



## Grug (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors que toi par exemple tu t'y connais en neupap'


 tu nous l'as vexé, du coup il s'est déshabillé


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

foutons la paix aux moutons... Ils ont déjà pas des vies faciles ; et ils sont en période de deuil depuis la semaine denière... Brigitte Bardot s'associe à leur douleur..... Hééééééé!... Et enc.... la Brigitte?????   :love:


----------

